# Glossy Waxes?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Before all the know it all's jump on saying prep is the key ect im talking about after a full job after the decontamination and machine polishing stage's ect im looking for a wax that give's of ton's of gloss weather it's a show wax ect what would you recommend and why?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

P21s. Cheap, loads of gloss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Angelwax The fifth element or zymol destiny.
Both can be bought in small tester pots which brings the cost down and gives you enough for 3-4 applications.
These 2 are my favourite waxes, they both give an amazing depth to the gloss and water behaviour is also excellent. 

What colour is the car?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AF Illusion.

Still an old classic that produces exactly what your after Sean.

A little goes a long long way.

Imran has a brand new pot in the Sales section that he MAY take a cheeky offer on as it's been there a while.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty much any wax will do if u do a great prep


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

F16 said:


> Angelwax The fifth element or zymol destiny.
> Both can be bought in small tester pots which brings the cost down and gives you enough for 3-4 applications.
> These 2 are my favourite waxes, they both give an amazing depth to the gloss and water behaviour is also excellent.
> 
> What colour is the car?


White but im looking a wax that will look good on any colour :thumb:



nbray67 said:


> AF Illusion.
> 
> Still an old classic that produces exactly what your after Sean.
> 
> ...


Nice i'll have to check that out :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cheaper end of the market - Soft99 King of Gloss 
(You want gloss, this is the king of it lol)

More expensive - BMD Sirius 
Beauty of a wax, and they do sample sizes if you want to try a sample size before taking the big plunge


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

dchapman88 said:


> Cheaper end of the market - Soft99 King of Gloss
> (You want gloss, this is the king of it lol)


:lol:


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

M&K do a samples kit that might be worth a look, comes with liquids as well, you just choose what wax. My mate raves about their stuff, got my own for Xmas but the Scottish weather is trolling me so I haven't used it yet. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sean ryan said:


>


In all seriousness tho it is a beast of a product, it applies for miles and removes so easily.

So much bang for the buck

Added a pic of my juke last summer with some KOG on it


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

OW Luminous made for that purpose.
https://www.obsessionwax.com/luminous-pure-show-wax/


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AF Illusion applied.

Not white but just to show the gloss.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

nbray67 said:


> AF Illusion applied.
> 
> Not white but just to show the gloss.


Look's awesome :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sean what have you started here lol
Illusion is worth it for constant sniffing of the pot.Personally I would buy 100 samples then what you dont like,send too me.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> AF Illusion applied.
> 
> Not white but just to show the gloss.


 Thats just showing off Neil :argie::argie::argie::lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I highly recommend BMD Sirius as the glossiest wax (check my avatar) however if you would like to try another glossy wax from BMD in their new enthusiast range check out show stopper. £10 for 30ml sample.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Sean what have you started here lol
> Illusion is worth it for constant sniffing of the pot.Personally I would buy 100 samples then what you dont like,send too me.


Al :lol: , I can get AF Illusion for £50 using code "payday" from Carparts4less

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?552997420&0&cc5_808


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

nbray67 said:


>


You went to all that effort but couldn't be bothered cleaning the front number plate? :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> You went to all that effort but couldn't be bothered cleaning the front number plate? :lol:


 flol very good


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wax Planets Obsidian is the best show wax I have used. 


Gonz.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Wax Planets Obsidian is the best show wax I have used.
> 
> Gonz.


Iv'e heard this was 1 of the best for gloss


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

BMD'S Sirius


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

For me if I want glossy I always reach for ODK Glamour, although for a budget option as others have already said would be a coat soft99 fusso


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Odk glamour easily the best I have used for a glossy wet look.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

King of Gloss:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402684


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with Naviwax Ultimate?


----------



## lbr1984 (Jun 14, 2017)

OCD Nebula and Soft99 KOG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

sean ryan said:


> Iv'e heard this was 1 of the best for gloss


It's a fantastic wax, scent is amazing too, must apply as thin as possible tho.

Gonz.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

My favourite is Farecla G3 Super Gloss paste wax. I highly rate it for its ease of use and excellent finish. Also it is good value for money as it can be bought for less than £20 on Ebay.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sean ryan said:


> White but im looking a wax that will look good on any colour :thumb:


Supernatural Wax looks great on all colours you can try panel pot first .

P21s Concours Wax :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I am relatively new but tried OCD Nebula as my first introduction to a show wax, the results blew me away. I am sure other show waxes do similar things but as it is a first for me I was amazed at what a dedicated wax can do.










I know Matt has stopped making wax for now but its worth making a note if it pops up in the classifieds or he starts producing again.

I dont actually know what to go for when it runs out so its a good thread for me to keep an eye on.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

For me it's a toss up between obsession wax luminous or evolution both are great waxes, luminous will with out doubt tick all the gloss boxes with ease but evolution will add a little more durability 

Other options are hbsauce Sith or waxtub 141 

Shame OCD no longer make waxes as nebula would have done the job with ease 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Has anyone any experience with Autoglanz Aura


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Has anyone used Autoglanz Ceara Dark Edition?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Has anyone used Autoglanz Ceara Dark Edition?


Yes, Sean, used it on a Cherry Red Fiesta and really impressed with it gave a lovely mirror like reflection and great flake pop


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

sean ryan said:


> Before all the know it all's jump on saying prep is the key ect im talking about after a full job after the decontamination and machine polishing stage's ect im looking for a wax that give's of ton's of gloss weather it's a show wax ect what would you recommend and why?


Are you limited to just waxes mate? If you're going to the effort of full machine polishing stages then you'd get better durability and more gloss by going for a coating in my opinion. 
Nanolex Si3d is reasonably easy to apply (especially if you only add one coat) and the levels of gloss, especially on white are insane. It's chea**** (about £35 a bottle which will do two small cars) and I've seen it last upwards of 14 months on a show car and 11+ on my own daily (before some lovely folk broke into my house and stole it...)
Still beading just as well, and the gloss after a decent wash was still stunning. I actually credit the levels of gloss as to helping the magpie thief choose the car to steal 

I've used it on 4 or 5 cars now and would definitely recommend it, providing you have an indoor space to apply it and leave it for 24 hours (which I'm assuming you do if you are going to perform multiple stages of machine polishing)


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402928

I'll just leave that here. 
In a conversation about glossy waxes, it really does deserve a mention. 
With the right prep I don't see why that wouldn't give you a knockout finish.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Yes, Sean, used it on a Cherry Red Fiesta and really impressed with it gave a lovely mirror like reflection and great flake pop


Awesome it's on my list but not heard much info on it :thumb:



Leebo310 said:


> Are you limited to just waxes mate? If you're going to the effort of full machine polishing stages then you'd get better durability and more gloss by going for a coating in my opinion.
> Nanolex Si3d is reasonably easy to apply (especially if you only add one coat) and the levels of gloss, especially on white are insane. It's chea**** (about £35 a bottle which will do two small cars) and I've seen it last upwards of 14 months on a show car and 11+ on my own daily (before some lovely folk broke into my house and stole it...)
> Still beading just as well, and the gloss after a decent wash was still stunning. I actually credit the levels of gloss as to helping the magpie thief choose the car to steal
> 
> I've used it on 4 or 5 cars now and would definitely recommend it, providing you have an indoor space to apply it and leave it for 24 hours (which I'm assuming you do if you are going to perform multiple stages of machine polishing)


Im not really fussed on coating's i love waxing my car's i really enjoy it plus it gets me out of the house and a break away from my wife and kid's for a few hours lol p.s. sorry to hear about your car 



dchapman88 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402928
> 
> I'll just leave that here.
> In a conversation about glossy waxes, it really does deserve a mention.
> With the right prep I don't see why that wouldn't give you a knockout finish.


Never heard of this i'll check it out :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Obsession Luminous Wax is Quality here's my car wearing one coat of it...








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> Never heard of this i'll check it out :thumb:


It's the first time I've used anything from Sam's either. 
And for the price and how little you need to apply it's really good bang for buck. 
Gave a real nice gloss


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> Obsession Luminous Wax is Quality here's my car wearing one coat of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look's insane :argie:


----------

